# Please help me beat GDA!!! Or is it a form of Cyanobacteria???



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a thread I have had going for awhile over at TPT.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/134713-can-we-get-bottom-gda-alread-4.html

Things have taken a turn and I thought APC deserved to get some insight in what we find out!


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

Add some salt to your tank. That will kill it.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should invest in a microscope...


----------

